# Need a name for this bug...



## suss16 (Jul 5, 2008)

My wife called it "squish" - really did not what to know why...







What is it?

TIA

Tony


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a member of the grasshopper family... I'll bet it's appetite is voracious.

http://www.isledegrande.com/naturepage04-v2.htm
Katydids, grasshoppers and crickets are all in the same insect family. However, Katydids are more closely related to crickets. Their antennae are often two to three times the length of their bodies. They often blend into their surrounding very well and are almost exclusively crepuscular (active from dusk to dawn) to further avoid predation.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a semi adult katydid.

Ramon


----------



## John D. (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with Ramon, early stage katydid


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll third that


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 5, 2008)

Good photo - the detail on the critter is amazing! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I'll third that



I agree too, and also agree this will not be a helpful guest in your GH


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 5, 2008)

Another vote for immature katydid, sort of a cricket that lives in trees rather than on the ground. I don't think this kind usually causes much damage, though soft leaves or flowers might be in danger.


----------



## suss16 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks folks... I can rest easy now... and there is a pane of glass between this little munch monster and my orchids. 

Plus this is my 100th post and I hope I graduate from "Flasking" to something a little more advanced.


----------



## suss16 (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, still Flaskling...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate to tell you, but if it is a katydid, I have to watch my outdoor orchids closely because the katys love to chew on the leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2008)

suss16 said:


> Damn, still Flaskling...


oke:Look out he's goin' grow like a weed in no time!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> though soft leaves or flowers might be in danger.



That's the worst thing! I've had those buggers sneak into my GH and take out Mexipedium buds and ovaries. Slugs are definitely worse, but when they go after the flowers its time to die!!


----------

